# Electric fence where ground rod is not possible



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

I need to put up an electric fence but the ground where the fence goes is solid so a ground rod isn't possible, what options do I have to make this work? Is this where people ground to the chicken wire?


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

The bottom line is that you want the bear or other animal to come in contact with both the positive and the negative (ground). You can use a mat of chicken wire on the ground for your negative connection as you mentioned. You can also alternate the wires, pos-neg-pos-neg etc., or you can even do both.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

rock salt on the ground helps. also salt around the ground rod. if it is dry when you install, use a couple of buckets of water at instalation time, when it drys out it will still work.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Can you dig down at all? If you can dig trenches, you can lay the ground rods horizontally and bury them. Maybe a foot down only as opposed to driving them 6 ft into the earth.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

A chicken wire mat is a good bet... You want him to get jolted the first time he sniffs or licks the bacon or peanut butter bait.

That may not happen if it has to touch another wire at the same time.
But he will be standing next to the fence and on the mat if there is one there.

Have fun.
Enjoy your bees.


----------



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

Not all possible to dig. Rock hard old compacted roads. My fear with chicken wire on the ground is that it seems like a prime situation for shorting out.


----------



## irishmick (Mar 10, 2015)

There were quite a few suggestions in this thread where I asked if 3 ground rods were really needed.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?310202-Electric-Fence-Ground-Rods-3-Needed

If I recall correctly they ranged from chicken wire on the ground, hog wire on the ground, horizontal ground rod, alternating hot and ground wires on the fence itself and maybe one or two more.


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

Just curious, if the ground is to hard for a ground rod how are you going to get posts in the ground?
My choice would be to alternate positive and negative fence leads. ground would not be require then.


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

The ground rod does not need to be next to the fence. Pound it in were ever you can and run a wire over to it.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

A hammer drill would set them in solid rock if you don't like the mesh idea. An expansion bolt (metal, not a plastic shield) in the hole should make reasonable contact. Use several holes spaced apart. How did you get the fence posts in? If they are metal running a ground wire around the fence and attaching it electrically, no insulator, to each post should do a reasonably good job.
Bill


----------



## OkieRob (Dec 31, 2014)

whitebark said:


> Not all possible to dig. Rock hard old compacted roads. My fear with chicken wire on the ground is that it seems like a prime situation for shorting out.


That's what a ground rod does. It creates a short from the hot wire to ground when both are touched at the same time. The chicken wire mat would simulate the earth ground. Whatever stands on the mat and touches the hot wire will be an instant shock. No need to worry if the current will travel through dry earth with a rod driven in the ground.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

We suffer in the summer , our clay soil dries out so much we lose our ground. I have 10 strands of wire,alternating ground and positive. Trust me it works, both the local bear and myself have learned the hard way.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

In my experience, if you alternate them well with conservative spacing you should have a pretty effective fence after.


----------



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

MT204 said:


> Just curious, if the ground is to hard for a ground rod how are you going to get posts in the ground?
> My choice would be to alternate positive and negative fence leads. ground would not be require then.


I'm making some self-standing posts, with weighted footings. I'll look into this alternating idea as it sounds easier than the chicken wire.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

whitebark said:


> Not all possible to dig. Rock hard old compacted roads. My fear with chicken wire on the ground is that it seems like a prime situation for shorting out.


EDIT: I can't read. LOL

You can drive a ground rod 100 feet away from the road bed if you need to, the ground rod doesn't have to be right at the fence.


----------

